# Stihl FG2 Bench Mount Filing Guide



## Tzed250 (Aug 26, 2012)

After a long wait I finally obtained a tool that I have wanted for quite a while. What kept me from making this happen sooner was the near $200 price tag. Perserverence paid off and I scored one off of the bay for $50 LNIB. I have owned an older metal and plastic Stihl bar mount filing guide for many years, but I have been mostly disapointed with the results obtained from it. I have hand filed for years and I'm OK at it, but maintaining angles and lengths is tedious. I know a grinder will fix all of that, but they bring there own set of issues. I had hoped that the FG2 would be a solution. It is.

The instructions and setup are fairly straightforward. It took me just a short while to get the jig mounted and ready to file. For the first time I believe I can make chain that has sharpness as good or better than the factory edge. Stihl RS comes out of the package very sharp, and it is hard to improve on. Oregon Chisel chain less so. I have long believed that the reason that RS was difficult to copy the factory edge on was because of the toughness of the steel and the chrome thickness. The FG2 provides the needed stiffness to keep the file from chattering. A smooth cut will provide a keen edge. I now feel that after passing over the FG2 my chains are "blueprinted." It is easy to hold +/-.003" on the cutter length. With the clamp it is fairly quick to sharpen one side. To sharpen the other side the whole setup must be flopped, but after a few instances the becomes fiarly easy. This is no flimsy gadget. It is a precision piece of machinery that will produce excellent results with the propper technique. The one disappointment is that it will not adjust to allow square filing. I will probably make the required parts to make that happen. It would have been difficult to part with the $200 retail for this tool, but the results obtained come exremely close to justifying the price. My chains are happy!!!

The tool:




FG2 by zweitakt250, on Flickr

Consistent file indexing:




F1 by zweitakt250, on Flickr

Easy to read adjustments:




A1 by zweitakt250, on Flickr




A2 by zweitakt250, on Flickr

The result:




T1 by zweitakt250, on Flickr

Removing the file holder will allow you to use the clamping mechanism to hold the chain while square filing by hand:




SQ1 by zweitakt250, on Flickr


.


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 26, 2012)

Tzed250 said:


> After a long wait I finally obtained a tool that I have wanted for quite a while. What kept me from making this happen sooner was the near $200 price tag. Perserverence paid off and I scored one off of the bay for $50 LNIB. I have owned an older metal and plastic Stihl bar mount filing guide for many years, but I have been mostly disapointed with the results obtained from it. I have hand filed for years and I'm OK at it, but maintaining angles and lengths is tedious. I know a grinder will fix all of that, but they bring there own set of issues. I had hoped that the FG2 would be a solution. It is.
> 
> The instructions and setup are fairly straightforward. It took me just a short while to get the jig mounted and ready to file. For the first time I believe I can make chain that has sharpness as good or better than the factory edge. Stihl RS comes out of the package very sharp, and it is hard to improve on. Oregon Chisel chain less so. I have long believed that the reason that RS was difficult to copy the factory edge on was because of the toughness of the steel and the chrome thickness. The FG2 provides the needed stiffness to keep the file from chattering. A smooth cut will provide a keen edge. I now feel that after passing over the FG2 my chains are "blueprinted." It is easy to hold +/-.003" on the cutter length. With the clamp it is fairly quick to sharpen one side. To sharpen the other side the whole setup must be flopped, but after a few instances the becomes fiarly easy. This is no flimsy gadget. It is a precision piece of machinery that will produce excellent results with the propper technique. The one disappointment is that it will not adjust to allow square filing. I will probably make the required parts to make that happen. It would have been difficult to part with the $200 retail for this tool, but the results obtained come exremely close to justifying the price. My chains are happy!!!
> 
> ...


I would love to learn how to square file.


----------



## Joe Kidd (Aug 26, 2012)

Love mine. Keep a little lube on the nylon bushing.


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 26, 2012)

Nice does it work as well as it looks?


----------



## Tzed250 (Aug 26, 2012)

rolltide said:


> I would love to learn how to square file.



I think it's kind of funny that I can freehand square file better than I can round file. 



Joe Kidd said:


> Love mine. Keep a little lube on the nylon bushing.



The bushing is a little tempermental. I have been using FP10 on it. 



lone wolf said:


> Nice does it work as well as it looks?



It works at least that well, if not better. I'm confident that my chains are as good as a round filed chain can be.


----------



## Scandy14 (Aug 26, 2012)

I have an FG2 as well. A quality built jig, that produces excellent results. My chains cut better than new.


----------



## w8ye (Aug 26, 2012)

I've been playing with the old style deluxe red Oregon bar clamp file guides and have become pretty good with them. I'm about as fast with the clamp on guide as with the guide plates that fasten onto the file. I think RSC is sharper after filing with a good guide than new out of the box.

I've also used the ATOP file guide to convert Orgeon LGX to square with good success.

Seems pretty easy to free hand an existing oregon CL square chain. I need good light to keep the file corner in the beak.

The square filing just takes getting used to.


----------



## memory (Aug 26, 2012)

Maybe this is what I need.

Where can you find these at? I have looked on Stihl's website and it said they are not available online. 

BTW, how in the heck do you get such good closeup pics of the teeth?


----------



## Tzed250 (Aug 26, 2012)

Scandy14 said:


> I have an FG2 as well. A quality built jig, that produces excellent results. My chains cut better than new.



Bailey's has a good deal on 20 LPX right now, but it shows up dull. The FG2 makes it right. 



w8ye said:


> I've been playing with the old style deluxe red Oregon bar clamp file guides and have become pretty good with them. I'm about as fast with the clamp on guide as with the guide plates that fasten onto the file. I think RSC is sharper after filing with a good guide than new out of the box.
> 
> I've also used the ATOP file guide to convert Orgeon LGX to square with good success.
> 
> ...



With my eyes getting worse I need very good light to get it right. 



memory said:


> Maybe this is what I need.
> 
> Where can you find these at? I have looked on Stihl's website and it said they are not available online.
> 
> BTW, how in the heck do you get such good closeup pics of the teeth?



Outdoor Power Tools | STIHL USA

The photos were made using a macro lens with extension tubes. This allows a greater than life size image to be made.


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 3, 2012)

What's the main differences between this set up and the old Granberg file-n-joint? 10 degree angle adjustment?
And of course you can file a chain that's NOT on the bar... Which is nice...


----------



## Tzed250 (Sep 3, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> What's the main differences between this set up and the old Granberg file-n-joint? 10 degree angle adjustment?
> And of course you can file a chain that's NOT on the bar... Which is nice...



I would say that it is the main difference. The FG 2 clamps the chain quite firmly, reducing chatter and increasing accuracy. Will the FNJ not do the 10 deg down angle?


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 3, 2012)

Tzed250 said:


> I would say that it is the main difference. The FG 2 clamps the chain quite firmly, reducing chatter and increasing accuracy. Will the FNJ not do the 10 deg down angle?



Honestly, I've not noticed it having an adjustment... But I'll check now... It's hanging on the shop wall and never gets used... The way it locks onto the bar is awkward at best... More suitable for cleaning gullets... Just always seemed like a clunky apparatus I inherited from my father, so I use a roller guide or just hand file.
Now I need to get it down and try it...


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Sep 3, 2012)

Tzed, have you ever seen this file guide, or used it? LINK

It looks pretty good just from the pics and the price is'nt bad.


----------



## Tzed250 (Sep 3, 2012)

That is the Granberg. I was just looking at it on the GI website and it does appear to have the 10 deg. adjustment. I have never used one but I know many people think it performs well. As I said earlier I had a bar mounted filing guide and I was disappointed with the results, but the Granberg may be much better than the one I have. I believe the advantage in the FG 2 lies in the sturdy clamping setup.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Sep 3, 2012)

Tzed250 said:


> That is the Granberg. I was just looking at it on the GI website and it does appear to have the 10 deg. adjustment. I have never used one but I know many people think it performs well. As I said earlier I had a bar mounted filing guide and I was disappointed with the results, but the Granberg may be much better than the one I have. I believe the advantage in the FG 2 lies in the sturdy clamping setup.



Yea I like the looks of that FG2 better also. I'd rather have one that locks the chain down instead of locking onto the bar. I hope I can run into one sometime.


----------



## Locust Cutter (Sep 4, 2012)

Are they still available/produced, or are they a curio now? I do love my Granberg, BUT it's a PITA sometimes having to mount it to the saw...


----------



## Tzed250 (Sep 4, 2012)

The FG 2 is a current production item.


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 5, 2012)

Finally got around to digging the Granberg out... And you are correct, it's fully adjustable beyond 10 degrees.
It appears to also accept the double bevel type files... AKA "not round"... Cool, but just as clunky as I remembered...












The FG absolutely has the advantage as far as holding the chain tight.


----------



## Raganr (Sep 5, 2012)

I too have been eyeballing one of these. Nice review and pictures. Great snag for $50.


----------



## cowroy (Sep 5, 2012)

My CAD has all but been cured and as I sell my saws I am picking up better tooling for my shop. This is a tool that I have wanted for a while and after your pics and review there is no doubt I will have one. I have the granburg and it works very well but it's just not as convenient. Great buy!


----------



## Tzed250 (Sep 5, 2012)

cowroy said:


> My CAD has all but been cured and as I sell my saws I am picking up better tooling for my shop. This is a tool that I have wanted for a while and after your pics and review there is no doubt I will have one. I have the granburg and it works very well but it's just not as convenient. Great buy!



My chains have never been in better shape. I know a grinder is faster, and the FG 2 isn't cheap, but the quality of the output is great. One good the about the FG 2 over a grinder is that it still leaves you with a feel of whats happening at the cutter. With a grinder once you touch the tooth that's it. With the file you can still make decisions.


----------



## Rudolf73 (Sep 5, 2012)

Quick question, I may have missed it but how do you go about sharpening the other side of the chain?


----------



## FATGUY (Sep 5, 2012)

any aspirations of making your own version? Or is it just too good the way it is?


----------



## Rudolf73 (Sep 5, 2012)

FATGUY said:


> any aspirations of making your own version? Or is it just too good the way it is?



I am thinking about modifying an oregon bar mounted guide... the $180 price tag on the stihl fg2 is a bit steep for me.


----------



## Philbert (Sep 5, 2012)

I started a thread on the Granberg type sharpeners - played around with several different versions, and am able to get very nice, finished cutters with them. Would love to try the bench mounted version, as I tend to do a bunch of chains in a batch.

(Sorry Hedgerow - from your post I thought you had a bench mounted model that you did not want - ignore that message).

Add me to the list of people interested in a good deal on a used one!

Philbert


----------



## FATGUY (Sep 5, 2012)

Rudolf73 said:


> I am thinking about modifying an oregon bar mounted guide... the $180 price tag on the stihl fg2 is a bit steep for me.



I've got a Granberg that I've been thinking about repurposing too...


----------



## hawkins111 (Sep 5, 2012)

*flat file for rackers*

Does anyone have a source for a flat file that will get the rackers? I can't find one thin and long enough to fit the FG2. The three sided ones are all tapered and that makes them off true.

thanks,

Tom


----------



## Tzed250 (Sep 5, 2012)

Rudolf73 said:


> Quick question, I may have missed it but how do you go about sharpening the other side of the chain?



The whole assembly gets flipped around and the opposite angles set for the other side. Takes about 90 seconds to make it happen. 



FATGUY said:


> any aspirations of making your own version? Or is it just too good the way it is?




There is a bit of slop in the vertical pivot. That may get fixed. My main goal is to make an adapter to get the angle to square file. 




hawkins111 said:


> Does anyone have a source for a flat file that will get the rackers? I can't find one thin and long enough to fit the FG2. The three sided ones are all tapered and that makes them off true.
> 
> thanks,
> 
> Tom



A 3-corner chisel bit file will work fine.


----------



## FATGUY (Sep 5, 2012)

how is file height set?


----------



## Tzed250 (Sep 5, 2012)

For those interested, here is a link to the user manual. 


http://m.stihlusa.com/WebContent/CMSFileLibrary/instructionmanuals/FG2_Manual.pdf


----------



## Tzed250 (Sep 5, 2012)

FATGUY said:


> how is file height set?



The thumbscrew on the horizontal surface jacks the assembly up and down.


----------



## thinktwicez71 (Sep 12, 2012)

i just bought one of these and set it up tonight. a nice piece of equipment. My question is , can you swing the file up out of the cutter before you move the chain ? it seems like mine can't do that , and i need to move the chain to get the file to swing out , and then when i move to the next cutter i need to make sure the file is in the next cutter before i lock it in place , because it won't go down in there .

can you please explain if i got this right ?

ive read the directions a few times and maybee im missing something .

a video of some1 useing it would help 100000000000000000 % - Art


----------



## thinktwicez71 (Sep 12, 2012)

nevermind .......sorry , long day , i just went out and looked at it some more , its just kinda stiff from being new and i wasn't lifting it up hard enough, thanks anyways ....i got it - Art


----------



## Tzed250 (Sep 12, 2012)

The file will swing up and out of the gullet, but you need to overcome the pressure of the spring that is holding it in place. I swing the file up and out then rotate it up over the top so it will sit there. I unclamp, move to the next cutter of that hand, then tug the chain against the stop with one hand while clamping with the other. Takes longer to type it than do it


----------



## Joe Kidd (Sep 12, 2012)

Yes, I move the file slightly ahead of the cutter and then lift and swivel up out of the way. Advance my chain, tighten clamp then swivel file back down to the cutter. The square bar can't be too advanced from the round bronze swivel bushing(stop). I don't file to the stop. I count strokes and ck with calipers. Less setup time.

Edit: Sorry John, You're quicker out of the holster!


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 12, 2012)

I'm not sure how I missed this thread. Very nice tool!


----------



## Tzed250 (Sep 12, 2012)

LOL, we were all typing on top of each other!


----------



## LegDeLimber (Sep 12, 2012)

Wondered what Tzed was shooting with...
If all that gear on the flicker stream is his, I see why the file marks show up so nicely.
Shame that flicker kills the exif data,
would love to see what was used & the settings on some of those deep DOF shots in buildings, dam, bar and such.

Just finding a nice Manfrotto w/ball head on C'list was a budget push for me.
Damn Canon sx130 just won't get the shots, for me, that the sx120 did.


----------



## parrisw (Sep 12, 2012)

Nice! That guide looks very nice. 

I've been thinking a long time to make a simple set of jaws that go in my vise to clamp down the chain so I can freehand file chains, mainly square, this has givin me a kickstart, so tonight I made up the jaws, now just have to finish them off by bolting together and welding in a seat for the jaws to sit in the vise. I quickly tested it just holding it all together with the chain and it holds it very solid!! Better then doing it on the saw, it helps allot to have it held solid when square filing. I'll post it up when I'm done.


----------



## Rudolf73 (Sep 13, 2012)

parrisw said:


> Nice! That guide looks very nice.
> 
> I've been thinking a long time to make a simple set of jaws that go in my vise to clamp down the chain so I can freehand file chains, mainly square, this has givin me a kickstart, so tonight I made up the jaws, now just have to finish them off by bolting together and welding in a seat for the jaws to sit in the vise. I quickly tested it just holding it all together with the chain and it holds it very solid!! Better then doing it on the saw, it helps allot to have it held solid when square filing. I'll post it up when I'm done.



Did you get any pics of that fancy contraption Will?


----------



## parrisw (Sep 13, 2012)

Rudolf73 said:


> Did you get any pics of that fancy contraption Will?



Just posted a new thread. Here it is.

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/208057.htm#post3835022


----------



## Tzed250 (Sep 13, 2012)

LegDeLimber said:


> Wondered what Tzed was shooting with...
> If all that gear on the flicker stream is his, I see why the file marks show up so nicely.
> Shame that flicker kills the exif data,
> would love to see what was used & the settings on some of those deep DOF shots in buildings, dam, bar and such.
> ...



Actually I killed the Exif as my copyright info in the Exif has my address and such in it. Ask away and I would be glad to share gear, settings, etc. I shoot with a Nikon D2Xs and my go to lens is the 24-120 f/4VR. The close up work was done with a 60mm f/2.8D micro-Nikkor. Some of the shots in this thread were made with Kenko extension tubes to allow closer focusing. 



parrisw said:


> Nice! That guide looks very nice.
> 
> I've been thinking a long time to make a simple set of jaws that go in my vise to clamp down the chain so I can freehand file chains, mainly square, this has givin me a kickstart, so tonight I made up the jaws, now just have to finish them off by bolting together and welding in a seat for the jaws to sit in the vise. I quickly tested it just holding it all together with the chain and it holds it very solid!! Better then doing it on the saw, it helps allot to have it held solid when square filing. I'll post it up when I'm done.



Having the tooth sit rock steady makes all the difference in the world !


----------



## cmsmoke (Sep 13, 2012)

I have one and love it. I didn't find one for $50 though...nice find.
BTW...I sharpen my chains flat and I thought that was the way they are to be done. What are the benefits of the 10 degree incline?


----------



## Tzed250 (Sep 13, 2012)

cmsmoke said:


> I have one and love it. I didn't find one for $50 though...nice find.
> BTW...I sharpen my chains flat and I thought that was the way they are to be done. What are the benefits of the 10 degree incline?



Oregon calls for 10, Stihl used to call for 10 but now call for 0. I like 10 because it makes a more acute top plate cutting angle.


----------



## rullywowr (Sep 13, 2012)

Beautiful pics! Makes me want to find one myself.


----------



## carhartt (Sep 13, 2012)

I have the Granberg file n joint. I would strongly reccomened to anyone that wants to save some money. It works great. I just throw the saw in the vise n clamp on bar or i have spare bars laying around and put it in vise and put chain on it and then clamp granberg on. Now this is a feature i love about the Granberg. When you are done filing to the left you just loosen and swivel around 180 with slight adjustment and your off and sharpening. 
I also own the Stihl bench mounted filing guide. For the money I am not sure id say it is flawless. Mine has plenty of left to right slop in it to make me feel like it shouldnt have that much. (Does anyone know if Stihl will stand behind the quality or lack of quality of that problem?)The fact that I have to take the file out and flip it around after every left and right transfer still bothers me. I do feel the clamping feature is great. You do have more options to make the accurate chain exactly. I use the 3 sided file in mine to take rakers down. I think that is the part of sharpening I hate most and the most time consuming. I have been thinking of buying an electric just to do rakers. I do like the file sharpened tooth and see so many badly electric sharpened teeth come to me. Some have been gotten so hot the file wont even cut the metal tooth. 
Id encourage the Stihl to the guy that can afford it and the Granbeg to the guy that cant. I feel any firewood cutter should have the Granberg. 
Does anyone feel they sharpen better left to right or vice versa better? I am left handed and I fell I sharpen better left to right.


----------



## parrisw (Sep 13, 2012)

Tzed250 said:


> Having the tooth sit rock steady makes all the difference in the world !



Yes sir it does!


----------



## LegDeLimber (Sep 14, 2012)

Tzed250, I'll take Ya up on the camera gear info, just need to get past some migraine triggering stuff here and crawl through your acct again.


----------



## Tzed250 (Sep 14, 2012)

I like to share about photography, as well as saws!


----------



## Joe Kidd (Sep 14, 2012)

Tzed250 said:


> I like to share about photography, as well as saws!



I still shoot a D2H with a compliment of AF-D lenses. SB400 & SB900. Nothing else like the D2xx pro bodies!


----------



## Tzed250 (Sep 14, 2012)

Joe Kidd said:


> I still shoot a D2H with a compliment of AF-D lenses. SB400 & SB900. Nothing else like the D2xx pro bodies!



Yep, the D2's are great. They feel almost as good as an F5, which to me is the best feeling SLR ever made.


----------



## Jess562xp (Sep 14, 2012)

Anthony_Va. said:


> Tzed, have you ever seen this file guide, or used it? LINK
> 
> It looks pretty good just from the pics and the price is'nt bad.




I was planning on buying that exact file guide as it says it holds flat files also. I'm skeptical but am willing to give it a shot before I break down and buy an ATOP file guide for square filing.

Unless somebody wants to sell a used ATOP I would gladly entertain that 

Jesse


----------



## cutforfun (Sep 14, 2012)

It will not file square tooth chains, the flat file is for doing the rakers


----------



## Majorpayne (Sep 24, 2012)

Tzed250 said:


> After a long wait I finally obtained a tool that I have wanted for quite a while. What kept me from making this happen sooner was the near $200 price tag. Perserverence paid off and I scored one off of the bay for $50 LNIB. I have owned an older metal and plastic Stihl bar mount filing guide for many years, but I have been mostly disapointed with the results obtained from it. I have hand filed for years and I'm OK at it, but maintaining angles and lengths is tedious. I know a grinder will fix all of that, but they bring there own set of issues. I had hoped that the FG2 would be a solution. It is.
> 
> The instructions and setup are fairly straightforward. It took me just a short while to get the jig mounted and ready to file. For the first time I believe I can make chain that has sharpness as good or better than the factory edge. Stihl RS comes out of the package very sharp, and it is hard to improve on. Oregon Chisel chain less so. I have long believed that the reason that RS was difficult to copy the factory edge on was because of the toughness of the steel and the chrome thickness. The FG2 provides the needed stiffness to keep the file from chattering. A smooth cut will provide a keen edge. I now feel that after passing over the FG2 my chains are "blueprinted." It is easy to hold +/-.003" on the cutter length. With the clamp it is fairly quick to sharpen one side. To sharpen the other side the whole setup must be flopped, but after a few instances the becomes fiarly easy. This is no flimsy gadget. It is a precision piece of machinery that will produce excellent results with the propper technique. The one disappointment is that it will not adjust to allow square filing. I will probably make the required parts to make that happen. It would have been difficult to part with the $200 retail for this tool, but the results obtained come exremely close to justifying the price. My chains are happy!!!
> 
> ...


I ordered one today and some save edge files.


----------



## tlandrum (Sep 24, 2012)

this filing jig was revamped by adam clarke to be able to use a double bevel square file. he is one hell of a good machinist and comes up with some really awsome stuff. i wish i was half as talented a machinist as he is.














View attachment 254126
View attachment 254127
View attachment 254128


----------



## Tzed250 (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you for posting that Terry! Adam is one heck of a machinist, that's for sure!


----------



## MS390 (Sep 26, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> What's the main differences between this set up and the old Granberg file-n-joint? 10 degree angle adjustment?
> And of course you can file a chain that's NOT on the bar... Which is nice...



10 deg. yes it can,every click is 5 deg. Just cheked, mine came today


----------



## Majorpayne (Sep 26, 2012)

MS390 said:


> 10 deg. yes it can,every click is 5 deg. Just cheked, mine came today



I have one ordered. Do any files come with it?


----------



## Joe Kidd (Sep 26, 2012)

No


----------



## MS390 (Sep 26, 2012)

Majorpayne said:


> I have one ordered. Do any files come with it?



No


----------



## Majorpayne (Sep 26, 2012)

MS390 said:


> No



Thanks. I have some ordered anyway but was curious.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Sep 26, 2012)

Majorpayne said:


> Thanks. I have some ordered anyway but was curious.



So what is the cost of the stihl FG2?


----------



## Majorpayne (Sep 26, 2012)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> So what is the cost of the stihl FG2?


It listed for $162.


----------



## wbear (Oct 5, 2012)

Tzed250.
With all your photo equipt do you have a video camera?
I would love to see one of you using the FG-2. Any chance of that?
Thanks


----------



## w8ye (Oct 5, 2012)

With my experience using my Oregon professional clamp-on guides, I work off the end of the bar and not from the side. They work great for me and I had used the file plates for some 40 years from the right side of the bar and then the left side.

I would think this Stihl bench mount guide would be more ergonomic to mount it on the right end of the bench so you could work from the end while filing?


----------



## Tzed250 (Oct 5, 2012)

wbear said:


> Tzed250.
> With all your photo equipt do you have a video camera?
> I would love to see one of you using the FG-2. Any chance of that?
> Thanks



I will try to make that happen.


----------



## Joe Kidd (Oct 5, 2012)

w8ye said:


> With my experience using my Oregon professional clamp-on guides, I work off the end of the bar and not from the side. They work great for me and I had used the file plates for some 40 years from the right side of the bar and then the left side.
> 
> I would think this Stihl bench mount guide would be more ergonomic to mount it on the right end of the bench so you could work from the end while filing?



If I understand your ? correctly, you'll have to work parallel to the guide. Facing the long side.


----------



## w8ye (Oct 5, 2012)

It works best to push on the file 

from right to left with your right hand

And left to right with your left hand.

Using the file handle.


----------



## LegDeLimber (Oct 6, 2012)

Pulled out my *old* style Oregon clamp on, last night.

Was on a Sears painted Poulan, of my neighbors.
(? Wild Thing, Black Tie Edition [rim shot ] )
It was used saw to him, so chain was a bit rough befoer he ran it.
One side had a mild rock rash, all teeth and other side was a few intermittent nicks.
Bar was showing a little forcing heat on one face and worn a bit uneven 
to match the rock rash.

Dressed up the bar ok, But Had a brain phart and just never could seem to get the chain clips to hold properly.
This old one of mine, has the old narrow clamps that look like the Granberg clamps.

And have always felt that if the body of the jig had a second securing screw, 
it would be more stable and *maybe* help with the chain clamps staying in position.
(may have to look through whats left of my small fine pitch tap tomorrow)

I always loved using this thing even if it was a bit slow. 
If you were calm and patient, didn't push heavy it could give some darn nice results.

wondering if it's worth the effort to try fabbing up some wider clamps like on the new type Oregons.

=
My Danged double vision thing doesn't make things any easier to do, any more either.


----------



## Philbert (Oct 6, 2012)

LegDeLimber said:


> Pulled out my *old* style Oregon clamp on, last night. . . And have always felt that if the body of the jig had a second securing screw,
> it would be more stable and *maybe* help with the chain clamps staying in position. . . .wondering if it's worth the effort to try fabbing up some wider clamps like on the new type Oregons.



Older style Granberg / Oregon / ? 'File-N-_Guide_' has the narrower body. Later style 'File-N-_Joint_' has the longer body and the chain hold down fingers, but still only one bar clamping screw. It can still rock a bit on the bar if pressure is applied in a vertical direction. Not worth modifying if you just want the longer body style. But adding a second bar clamping screw on the longer body might be a nice design improvement.

Philbert


----------



## w8ye (Oct 6, 2012)

I have a couple of the Oregon professional file guides. They are both red. The newer one, the base is made just like the current black ones. I don't have any trouble with either one. The little plates that press against the chain rivets on both versions are the same but the mechanism for holding the plates is different from the current model. They are made by Tecomec


----------



## Freakingstang (Oct 25, 2012)

Grandberg once made a File-N-Joint for Chisel bit files. I believe that is where the machinist guy got the idea for the Stihl. I have been thinking about making a bench mount version... have looked into the FG2 also and don't like the price. Anyone make one similar?

Here's the old bar mount chiset bit FNJ, thinking of getting a Stihl bench mount and adapting this to it...





















best close up pic of the tooth I could get with my iphone. This was square ground stihl chain to start with. I normally touch it up by hand, but just threw it on quick(with an old file) to show some pics. It works great for converting round chain to square, or squaring up a rocked out chain, otherwise, I file by hand, as I'm impatient and the jig takes too much fidling with left and right...


----------



## Philbert (Oct 25, 2012)

Freakingstang said:


> Grandberg once made a File-N-Joint for Chisel bit files. I believe that is where the machinist guy got the idea for the Stihl. I have been thinking about making a bench mount version... have looked into the FG2 also and don't like the price. Anyone make one similar?



Check out this thread for square filing with these types of jigs:

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/69509.htm

Especially first few posts and photos by 24d; post #29 by BobL; and post #38 also by 24D.

Philbert


----------



## hammer0419 (Dec 7, 2012)

I really like the looks of the stihl file guide but good god is it expensive. What about buying a cheap bar mount it in your bench vise and use the granberg guide on it?? What would be the difference besides $160+ cheaper??


----------



## Tzed250 (Dec 7, 2012)

hammer0419 said:


> I really like the looks of the stihl file guide but good god is it expensive. What about buying a cheap bar mount it in your bench vise and use the granberg guide on it?? What would be the difference besides $160+ cheaper??



The bar mount filing guides don't provided the precision and accuracy that the FG2 does.


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Dec 7, 2012)

I would say the clamping of the drive links adds quite a bit to the to the accuracy of the FG-2 also. DW


----------



## cowroy (Dec 7, 2012)

That is the weak link in the granberg in my opinion are the chain guides. If they had a better way of keeping the chain locked it would be a lot better tool.


----------



## Tzed250 (Dec 7, 2012)

Duane(Pa) said:


> I would say the clamping of the drive links adds quite a bit to the to the accuracy of the FG-2 also. DW



That is it. The tooth doesn't move, so the angles are consistent.


----------



## hammer0419 (Dec 10, 2012)

Ok so I bit the bullet and order me an FG2 sharpener. I called 3 local Stihl dealers and all 3 quoted me $159 so I went with the closest one. It should be here thursday. Pretty expensive but figure it will pay for itself over time. I can't wait to get her set up and start sharpening.


----------



## cutforfun (Dec 10, 2012)

hammer0419 said:


> Ok so I bit the bullet and order me an FG2 sharpener. I called 3 local Stihl dealers and all 3 quoted me $159 so I went with the closest one. It should be here thursday. Pretty expensive but figure it will pay for itself over time. I can't wait to get her set up and start sharpening.



Charge your friends a few bucks to sharpen there chains and it will be paid for in no time


----------



## Majorpayne (Dec 10, 2012)

hammer0419 said:


> Ok so I bit the bullet and order me an FG2 sharpener. I called 3 local Stihl dealers and all 3 quoted me $159 so I went with the closest one. It should be here thursday. Pretty expensive but figure it will pay for itself over time. I can't wait to get her set up and start sharpening.



Do you have some good files such as Save Edge? I ordered my files from Edge and Engine. You will be happy with the file guide.


----------



## Tzed250 (Dec 10, 2012)

If you're anything like me your face will hurt from grinning when you finish the first chain.


----------



## Majorpayne (Dec 10, 2012)

Tzed250 said:


> If you're anything like me your face will hurt from grinning when you finish the first chain.



You got that right.


----------



## FATGUY (Dec 10, 2012)

seems to me that owning one of these is like owning a 4 X 4. It's only the guys who never had one that say you don't need one. I love mine (actually both truck and FG-2)


----------



## Freakingstang (Dec 10, 2012)

I had my new local dealer order me one at dealer cost. I think it was 129 and some change.... I too had been eyeballing them for awhile and don't really care for the grinder..


----------



## hammer0419 (Dec 10, 2012)

Freakingstang said:


> I had my new local dealer order me one at dealer cost. I think it was 129 and some change.... I too had been eyeballing them for awhile and don't really care for the grinder..



I tried the grinder route and butchered the hell out of some chains!!! I have a new 12 pack of Pferd files to have at it.


----------



## Tzed250 (Dec 10, 2012)

hammer0419 said:


> I tried the grinder route and butchered the hell out of some chains!!! I have a new 12 pack of Pferd files to have at it.



That is one of the great things about the FG2, you are in complete control of the removal of material.


----------



## cutforfun (Dec 11, 2012)

There is a fg2 in portland on cl today for 75 bucks I already have one


----------



## cowroy (Dec 11, 2012)

cutforfun said:


> There is a fg2 in portland on cl today for 75 bucks I already have one



Have some rep man! I am sending him the money tomorrow!


----------



## cutforfun (Dec 11, 2012)

cowroy said:


> Have some rep man! I am sending him the money tomorrow!



sweet did you get the stihl tach also?


----------



## cowroy (Dec 11, 2012)

cutforfun said:


> sweet did you get the stihl tach also?



No, but I wouldn't have been able to get it anyway after a recent saw purchase and the guide, my saw fund is pretty low, but thanks again for the heads up!


----------



## cowroy (Dec 18, 2012)

cutforfun said:


> sweet did you get the stihl tach also?



He made me a deal and I got the tach too!  I didn't really get the details on the tach and wanted to wait till I got them here so I could put up pics, but just wanted to say I got the tach too! I will for sure post pics when they get here.


----------



## cutforfun (Dec 18, 2012)

sweet, now get to tuning and sharping chains


----------



## treefrog359 (Dec 19, 2012)

*Fg2*

i have a FG2 and i love it. it has saved me a ton of money getting chains sharppened.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## KenJax Tree (Dec 20, 2012)

My dealer told me $170 for an FG2 is that about right? What is everyone else paying?


----------



## Majorpayne (Dec 20, 2012)

KenJax Tree said:


> My dealer told me $170 for an FG2 is that about right? What is everyone else paying?



That is in the ballpark. You won't regret buying it when you use it on the first chain and see how good it looks.


----------



## Tzed250 (Dec 20, 2012)

Majorpayne said:


> That is in the ballpark. You won't regret buying it when you use it on the first chain and see how good it looks.



...or how well it cuts!


----------



## cowroy (Dec 20, 2012)

The suspense is killing me! The fella in OR was supposed to mail mine out Wednesday so it might not make it before Christmas


----------



## Philbert (Dec 21, 2012)

cowroy said:


> The suspense is killing me! The fella in OR was supposed to mail mine out Wednesday so it might not make it before Christmas



Bad sign. Just forward on to me and I will cover the shipping.

Philbert


----------



## mr.finn (Dec 21, 2012)

I checked amazon and it was $197, that seems expensive.


----------



## Tzed250 (Dec 21, 2012)

mr.finn said:


> I checked amazon and it was $197, that seems expensive.



That is way too high!


----------



## Scandy14 (Dec 21, 2012)

$144.00, plus tax here.


----------



## ptjeep (Dec 21, 2012)

All this talk about these filing guides got me curious about them so i checked at me dealer today and in his stihl catalog it showed the FG2 as bar mount guide and a FG3 as a bench mount. Anybody noticed this or did I look at it backwards? Either way it was out of my price range. I'll just mooch off of Cowroy when his arrives!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## KenJax Tree (Dec 21, 2012)

You have it bassakwards:msp_smile:


----------



## Joe Kidd (Dec 21, 2012)

mr.finn said:


> I checked amazon and it was $197, that seems expensive.



That's higher than my stealership.


----------



## Currently (Dec 21, 2012)

Timberline Sharpener doesn't seem that expensive after seeing those price quotes.


----------



## Majorpayne (Dec 21, 2012)

Currently said:


> Timberline Sharpener doesn't seem that expensive after seeing those price quotes.



I had a Timberline and sold it. I wouldn't trade my fg2 guide for 6 Timberlines.


----------



## FATGUY (Dec 21, 2012)

Scandy14 said:


> $144.00, plus tax here.



good price....


----------



## cowroy (Dec 22, 2012)

Got home from work and to my surprise I had a package. Here it is along with the tach. The tach is made in the good ole USA. :msp_thumbsup: This is a lot better made tool than I was expecting.


----------



## cutforfun (Dec 22, 2012)

Looks just like mine, it even got the bottom set screws switch out from an oregon jig no need for the screw driver to switch the file.


----------



## mr.finn (Dec 22, 2012)

I may have to check out the local dealers and see what they have for prices on this. I can sharpen ok by hand filing, this thing looks slick!!


----------



## Philbert (Dec 22, 2012)

cutforfun said:


> Looks just like mine, it even got the bottom set screws switch out from an oregon jig



The file frame looks similar to the Granberg/Oregon guides (depending on the model). The rest of it looks to be of better quality, from the photo, than the castings of the other models. Can anyone who has seen/used both confirm this?

But it does not look like you can flip the file over when switching to file the cutters on other side, like you can with the Granberg/Oregon models: do you have to take the file out and reinsert it?

Thanks.

Philbert


----------



## Joe Kidd (Dec 22, 2012)

2nd ? is yes


----------



## 740jsmayle (Dec 22, 2012)

mr.finn said:


> I may have to check out the local dealers and see what they have for prices on this. !




I checked 4 dealers today the best I found was $159 + tax .


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 22, 2012)

cowroy said:


> Got home from work and to my surprise I had a package. Here it is along with the tach. The tach is made in the good ole USA. :msp_thumbsup: This is a lot better made tool than I was expecting.



I'm sure this is a good guide, but I'm still sure the eyeball and file method is the best, combined with a progressive raker guide.


----------



## Tzed250 (Dec 22, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> I'm sure this is a good guide, but I'm still sure the eyeball and file method is the best, combined with a progressive raker guide.



Actually Niko, it doesn't even come close.


----------



## FATGUY (Dec 22, 2012)

John's right Nikko,


----------



## hammer0419 (Dec 29, 2012)

740jsmayle said:


> I checked 4 dealers today the best I found was $159 + tax .



Same price as 3 of my local dealers quoted me. I just went with the closest one?


----------



## Locust Cutter (Dec 29, 2012)

hammer0419 said:


> Same price as 3 of my local dealers quoted me. I just went with the closest one?



That's pretty comparable to my local dealer as he was quoting $161. I will have one soon!


----------



## cutforfun (Dec 30, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> I'm sure this is a good guide, but I'm still sure the eyeball and file method is the best, combined with a progressive raker guide.



Wrong. :msp_wink: most times what u say sucks to here but is right, not this time


----------



## deepsouth (Jan 15, 2013)

Im buying a FG2 locally. 

Just checked the local Stihl dealer in Aus, after they found it, $220 including GST. 

Shocked, usually everything is double, ie a ms460 $1999.


----------



## mr.finn (Jan 15, 2013)

I checked a local dealer and price was $160 plus shipping and tax, total around $178. Seems to be the going rate for these. Dealer did not have it stock.


----------



## sawjo (Jan 15, 2013)

I love mine. Here is how I mount it, lag bolted to a 4X4 piece of PT post, then I mounted the block in my vice. Makes for a nice chest height.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## MS390 (Feb 14, 2013)

*The square file kit*

Has he started making the kits for sale? That could be cool!!!


tlandrum said:


> this filing jig was revamped by adam clarke to be able to use a double bevel square file. he is one hell of a good machinist and comes up with some really awsome stuff. i wish i was half as talented a machinist as he is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rudolf73 (Mar 4, 2013)

I would really like to get one of these at some stage, so if anyone has one for sale or knows of one please let me know. 

Cheers


----------



## young (Mar 4, 2013)

Rudolf73 said:


> I would really like to get one of these at some stage, so if anyone has one for sale or knows of one please let me know.
> 
> Cheers



just buy one from your dealer. :msp_razz:


----------



## cmsmoke (Mar 4, 2013)

Lotsa luck...They are discontinued. Watch E-Bay.


----------



## young (Mar 4, 2013)

cmsmoke said:


> Lotsa luck...They are discontinued. Watch E-Bay.



yea for US, not AUS.....for now anyway.


----------



## Rudolf73 (Mar 4, 2013)

young said:


> just buy one from your dealer. :msp_razz:



Hmmm, I was trying to avoid the $220+ price tag :msp_unsure:


----------



## young (Mar 4, 2013)

Rudolf73 said:


> Hmmm, I was trying to avoid the $220+ price tag :msp_unsure:



but when they are all gone prices might be higher. its only 60 bux more then before.


----------



## Rudolf73 (Mar 4, 2013)

young said:


> but when they are all gone prices might be higher. its only 60 bux more then before.



Okay, I'll go and sweet talk my dealer. Maybe I can get a better price.


----------



## cmsmoke (Mar 4, 2013)

It is a shame...Seems like it was gaining popularity and they do work well. Maybe someone will get some imported and put on E-bay...Like the custom fit scabbards. I understand they cut the scabbard extensions as well.


----------



## cowroy (Mar 4, 2013)

I have an FG2, but lately I have been thinking more simply and I believe it would be better to have a timberline if you want to go as cheap as possible, but get perfect cutters. Trust me when I say, I love my FG2!!! The cutters are perfect when I get done, but you have to take the chain off the saw and it has to be rigidly mounted somewhere. I have been thinking about that timberline for a couple weeks now and I think it should be the first sharpening tool for the firewood guy, or the logger because of the pure simplicity of it. You don't have to do anything except sit it on the bar, make a couple adjustments and start sharpening. The only thing that I see you give up is the 10 degree tilt, if that's how you like to sharpen. For my particular setup I like to bring an extra chains for when I dull one. With a Timberline, you can buy one chain sharpen as needed quickly in the field and when it's on it last leg, stop and get a new chain. Then that's the only time you would ever have take the chain off. I have my FG2 mounted to a piece of angle for putting in a vise, so I think I am gonna by a cheap vise and fab up something to mount the vise in a receiver hitch for sharpening in the field.

No, my FG2 is not for sale. :msp_smile:


----------



## CR500 (Mar 5, 2013)

cowroy said:


> I have an FG2, but lately I have been thinking more simply and I believe it would be better to have a timberline if you want to go as cheap as possible, but get perfect cutters. Trust me when I say, I love my FG2!!! The cutters are perfect when I get done, but you have to take the chain off the saw and it has to be rigidly mounted somewhere. I have been thinking about that timberline for a couple weeks now and I think it should be the first sharpening tool for the firewood guy, or the logger because of the pure simplicity of it. You don't have to do anything except sit it on the bar, make a couple adjustments and start sharpening. The only thing that I see you give up is the 10 degree tilt, if that's how you like to sharpen. For my particular setup I like to bring an extra chains for when I dull one. With a Timberline, you can buy one chain sharpen as needed quickly in the field and when it's on it last leg, stop and get a new chain. Then that's the only time you would ever have take the chain off. I have my FG2 mounted to a piece of angle for putting in a vise, so I think I am gonna by a cheap vise and fab up something to mount the vise in a receiver hitch for sharpening in the field.
> 
> No, my FG2 is not for sale. :msp_smile:



Dam lol

Well if you want to sell it.... please let me know!!!!


----------



## cowroy (Mar 5, 2013)

I am not trying to downgrade the FG2. It is an awesome tool, BUT it does have it's flaws. For what a new one cost I think it should have had some things refined a little more than they are. For instance, the tooth stop only holds the tooth really well when sharpening one side. When you go to sharpen the other side the stop doesn't hit the back of the tooth the same place and the chain can slide off the stop if your not careful. The vise is not as good as I think it should be. For the price of the tool, it should be perfect IMO. As far as construction as a whole it is very well made, but there could be improvements. 

If I would have paid full price, I would have been a little disappointed............until I saw the cutters. The chains cut so smooth it's crazy.

The way I have things set up now I have 9 twenty inch chains, and 3 twenty four inch chains. All these chains were given to me, so it's easy to take several and just swap em out as they dull and then resharpen them in the spare time.

The point I am trying to get across here is, if I were in the tree industry making a living I would rather have a timberline for ease of use in the field, so I could sharpen on the go as to have to sharpen chains at home when I could be spending time doing something with my family. I mechanic for a living, so the last thing I want to do at home is mechanic on my own cars. That's why there is something wrong with all of em.  

A lot of people on hear, me included do not use a saw for a living, so taking the time to use an FG2 is irrelevant. It's part of our hobby, so a nice well sharpened chain is worth what it takes to get it. 

I may shoot a vid of the setup and use of the FG2 cause after a quick search I could not find one on youtube.


----------



## Rudolf73 (Mar 5, 2013)

cowroy said:


> I am not trying to downgrade the FG2. It is an awesome tool, BUT it does have it's flaws. For what a new one cost I think it should have had some things refined a little more than they are. For instance, the tooth stop only holds the tooth really well when sharpening one side. When you go to sharpen the other side the stop doesn't hit the back of the tooth the same place and the chain can slide off the stop if your not careful. The vise is not as good as I think it should be. For the price of the tool, it should be perfect IMO. As far as construction as a whole it is very well made, but there could be improvements.
> 
> If I would have paid full price, I would have been a little disappointed............until I saw the cutters. The chains cut so smooth it's crazy.
> 
> ...



A video will be great thanks Cowroy


----------



## Majorpayne (Mar 5, 2013)

cowroy said:


> I am not trying to downgrade the FG2. It is an awesome tool, BUT it does have it's flaws. For what a new one cost I think it should have had some things refined a little more than they are. For instance, the tooth stop only holds the tooth really well when sharpening one side. When you go to sharpen the other side the stop doesn't hit the back of the tooth the same place and the chain can slide off the stop if your not careful. The vise is not as good as I think it should be. For the price of the tool, it should be perfect IMO. As far as construction as a whole it is very well made, but there could be improvements.
> 
> If I would have paid full price, I would have been a little disappointed............until I saw the cutters. The chains cut so smooth it's crazy.
> 
> ...



I had a Timberline and didn't like it. I wouldn't trade my fg2 for 6 Timberlines.


----------



## deepsouth (Mar 5, 2013)

I wouldn't use a sharpener out in the field. I'm too busy cutting, splitting, stacking the trailer with wood or drinking water. 

Further, a hot dusty chain is best removed, shaken and wiped with a rag first. I'd much rather swap chains, usually do anyway depending on whether it's a clean takedown - use chisel, or a dirtier wood heap - use semi chisel. 

And I reckon most loggers would swap chains as they'd use a grinder in the workshop.


----------



## cmsmoke (Mar 5, 2013)

I will agree that the FG2 isn't perfect, but it is as close as you will come for an off the shelf item. I haven't experienced any problems with slippage when flipping to the other side. I'll have to look at it now that you made mention of it.


----------



## Philbert (Mar 5, 2013)

deepsouth said:


> I wouldn't use a sharpener out in the field. . . .And I reckon most loggers would swap chains as they'd use a grinder in the workshop.



I typically carry extra chains and swap in the field. And I typically use a grinder. But a lot of guys like the edges they get with a file. File guides like the FG2, Granberg, Oregon, etc let them get high quality, consistent, filed edges back in the workshop. I use one periodically when I have a limited number of chains to do and don't want to make a lot of noise, dust, etc.

Different strokes for different folks . . . (or sometimes, for different situations)

Philbert


----------



## Eccentric (Mar 5, 2013)

Majorpayne said:


> *I had a Timberline and didn't like it.* I wouldn't trade my fg2 for 6 Timberlines.



Did you already get rid of the Timberline?


----------



## Majorpayne (Mar 5, 2013)

Eccentric said:


> Did you already get rid of the Timberline?



Yes, over a year ago.


----------



## cowroy (Mar 5, 2013)

Philbert said:


> Different strokes for different folks . . . (or sometimes, for different situations)
> 
> Philbert



This is what I was trying to get across all along. It boils down to what you like such as Ford, Chevrolet, Castrol, Rotella, Stihl, Husqvarna, etc. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Rudolf73 (Mar 8, 2013)

Lookie what I got...

Not cheap, but it was worth it I think. 








Nice workbench eh? lol


----------



## cowroy (Mar 8, 2013)

Good for you sir! I know you will love it! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Rudolf73 (Mar 8, 2013)

cowroy said:


> Good for you sir! I know you will love it! :msp_thumbsup:



Thanks It's such a quality tool, compared to the now made in china Oregon file guide I have. Can't wait to try it


----------



## young (Mar 8, 2013)

Rudolf73 said:


> Thanks It's such a quality tool, compared to the now made in china Oregon file guide I have. Can't wait to try it




*I* cant wait to try it lol.


----------



## Rudolf73 (Mar 8, 2013)

young said:


> *I* cant wait to try it lol.



Sure... I'll just telleport it over lol.


----------



## young (Mar 8, 2013)

Rudolf73 said:


> Sure... I'll just telleport it over lol.



do it!!!!!:haha:


----------



## deepsouth (Mar 8, 2013)

Rudolf73 said:


> Lookie what I got...
> 
> Not cheap, but it was worth it I think.
> 
> Nice workbench eh? lol



How much did you get stung for it?

And I reckon you'll love it too.


----------



## Rudolf73 (Mar 8, 2013)

young said:


> do it!!!!!:haha:












deepsouth said:


> How much did you get stung for it?
> 
> And I reckon you'll love it too.



Got it for $215


----------



## tdi-rick (Mar 8, 2013)

Rudolf73 said:


> Got it for $215




Less your GST helps soften the blow a little too


----------



## Rudolf73 (Mar 8, 2013)

tdi-rick said:


> Less your GST helps soften the blow a little too



Haha its the most I have spent at an Aus Stihl dealer.


----------



## Tzed250 (Mar 8, 2013)

Make sure the small guide roller stays well lubed. For me the guide roller is is an important part of the process. You can muscle the slide enough to flex it and the result is inconsistent cutter length. If you stop filing just as the guide bar contacts the roller the cutter length will be super accurate. With a little care you can make mega sharp chains.


----------



## young (Mar 8, 2013)

Rudolf73 said:


> Haha its the most I have spent at an Aus Stihl dealer.



iam sure they were happy take your money


----------



## young (Mar 8, 2013)

Tzed250 said:


> Make sure the small guide roller stays well lubed. For me the guide roller is is an important part of the process. You can muscle the slide enough to flex it and the result is inconsistent cutter length. If you stop filing just as the guide bar contacts the roller the cutter length will be super accurate. With a little care you can make mega sharp chains.



how about you make some parts to convert one to square.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Tzed250 (Mar 8, 2013)

young said:


> how about you make some parts to convert one to square.:msp_thumbup:



You know, that really does need to be done.


----------



## young (Mar 8, 2013)

Tzed250 said:


> You know, that really does need to be done.



you can do it!

:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Locust Cutter (Mar 8, 2013)

Well, looks like I'll finally be putting mine on order this coming weekend. I m curious to see how it's results compare to my Granberg. Hopefully it'll be worth the cost. Either way it'll be more convenient when sharpening other people's chains to not require the saw to sharpen it on...


----------



## young (Mar 8, 2013)

Locust Cutter said:


> Well, looks like I'll finally be putting mine on order this coming weekend. I m curious to see how it's results compare to my Granberg. Hopefully it'll be worth the cost. Either way it'll be more convenient when sharpening other people's chains to not require the saw to sharpen it on...



unless you know a dealer with one on the shelf, these fg2s are discontinued from stihl.


----------



## Locust Cutter (Mar 8, 2013)

young said:


> unless you know a dealer with one on the shelf, these fg2s are discontinued from stihl.



I'm not sure if he has one in stock or not. I'll have to ask. When were they discontinued and does anybody know why?


----------



## young (Mar 8, 2013)

Locust Cutter said:


> I'm not sure if he has one in stock or not. I'll have to ask. When were they discontinued and does anybody know why?



early this year for the US. they getting replaced with fg4.


----------



## Philbert (Mar 9, 2013)

young said:


> early this year for the US. they getting replaced with fg4.



Anybody know anything about a 'FG 4'? Is it twice as good as an 'FG 2'?

Thanks.

Philbert


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 9, 2013)

Old school.....


----------



## delaney1107 (Mar 9, 2013)

young said:


> early this year for the US. they getting replaced with fg4.



Any idea where to get FG2 in usa? I have found many oversees, but because of stihls policy, they wont ship.


----------



## Locust Cutter (Mar 9, 2013)

I wonder why they still show them on the US sight for sale?


----------



## Philbert (Mar 9, 2013)

Locust Cutter said:


> I wonder why they still show them on the US sight for sale?



Might still be some inventory somewhere. In one of the distributor's warehouses. Some dealers might still have a few.

Maybe they leave that up until a replacement is posted?

They certainly have had new stuff up on the STIHL site before people could find it at their dealers.

Philbert


----------



## Locust Cutter (Mar 9, 2013)

Hopefully the FG-4 isn't the intended replacement... If it's the same FG-4 I saw on the Stihl Germany site, it appears to be a German engineered version of the Oregon bar mount roller file guides, although it didn't even look like it had rollers... More like phenolic resin guide vanes. I really would like an FG-2, but was unable to come up with the money before now...:bang::taped::censored:


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 9, 2013)

delaney1107 said:


> I called a dealer today and was told that they're no in the new catalog. Will call a distribution center on Monday and see if any are available.



Morgan County huh? I'm in the next county over.....


----------



## Locust Cutter (Mar 9, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Morgan County huh? I'm in the next county over.....



How far away are y'all from Knoxville/Louisville? I may be heading that direction again before long for an A.F. school.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 9, 2013)

Locust Cutter said:


> How far away are y'all from Knoxville/Louisville? I may be heading that direction again before long for an A.F. school.



I'm about 100 miles from Knoxville...


----------



## Locust Cutter (Mar 10, 2013)

I'll have to PM you when I get school dates. It would be fun to meet another Saw Doctor and getting to see any of your saws raising hell would be a bonus, if I wasn't imposing. If I work it right I might even be able to bring you a bit of business while I'm down there.


----------



## deepsouth (Mar 11, 2013)

Rudolf73 said:


> Haha its the most I have spent at an Aus Stihl dealer.



The $5 less makes me feel even better about what I paid......


----------



## Philbert (Mar 11, 2013)

Philbert said:


> Anybody know anything about a 'FG 4'? Is it twice as good as an 'FG 2'?



OK, this is on YouTube. Might be OK to compete the Husqvarna file guide (?) but does not appear to offer the flexibility of the frame style guides (Granberg, Oregon, FG 2, etc.). One issue that I have with the Husky guides is that I need several to cover different chain sizes and types.

Angles appear to be fixed at 30* and 5* 'down angle'?

Do I need to buy one for each size round file or does it come with multiple guide blocks?

Cannot be adapted to a square file.

At about 1:42 in this video it shows the freshly filed tooth, but it does not appear that the file touched the entire top edge?

Fans of 'progressive raker filing' will like the depth gauge feature that is similar to the File-O-Plate approach.

Philbert


----------



## FATGUY (Mar 11, 2013)

the FG2's success can mostly be attributed to how firmly and accurately it holds the chain....


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 11, 2013)

While these gadgets are cool.......they take away the need to learn to freehand file properly. I have Husky roller, Granberg, and Nygran file guides, a round grinder, and a swing arm. In the woods I just switch saws or chains...hand filing freehand is a rare event for me anymore. I'm not sure if that's good or bad.


----------



## Philbert (Mar 11, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> . . . I have Husky roller, Granberg, and Nygran file guides, a round grinder, and a swing arm. In the woods I just switch saws or chains...hand filing freehand is a rare event for me anymore. I'm not sure if that's good or bad.



I don't think that it matters. Even if their method is to take it into a shop and pay $7. Bottom line is each has to find something that works for them.

Sad part about losing something like this, is that it takes one of the options off the table. People here seem to think that it is the best example of this type of file guide.

Philbert


----------



## Rudolf73 (Mar 11, 2013)

FATGUY said:


> the FG2's success can mostly be attributed to how firmly and accurately it holds the chain....



I agree Nik, the other filing jigs I have used don't actually clamp the drive link firmly and the chain moves around when sharpening, especially when your bar grove is worn. I have also found the other cheaper jigs rather 'flexible' but the FG2 is really well built and feels solid in your hands. 




Mastermind said:


> While these gadgets are cool.......they take away the need to learn to freehand file properly. I have Husky roller, Granberg, and Nygran file guides, a round grinder, and a swing arm. In the woods I just switch saws or chains...hand filing freehand is a rare event for me anymore. I'm not sure if that's good or bad.



I know what you mean Randy, I try and take a bunch of saws if I can and find that I get quite a bit more work done. However, with some of our wood you have to sharpen the chain after each tank so hand filing becomes a necessity, unless you want to carry around a bucket of chains and swap them every 5 minutes. For this reason I usually hand file a chain around 4-5 times then throw it on either the grinder or file jig to get all the cutters back to shape and size again.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 12, 2013)

This is the best guide I've found. It stays put on the bar using rubber grips....and it grips the chain just below the tooth to keep it solid. It also allows a round or double bevel file to be used.


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Mar 12, 2013)

The best guide is Mother palm and her 5 sisters!


----------



## wigglesworth (Mar 12, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> This is the best guide I've found. It stays put on the bar using rubber grips....and it grips the chain just below the tooth to keep it solid. It also allows a round or double bevel file to be used.



Shhhhhhhhhhh.....


----------



## delaney1107 (Mar 14, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Morgan County huh? I'm in the next county over.....



Yep, but I'm in Fentress a lot. We probably know some of the same people. Speaking of which, you know anyone in the area with a mill and kiln? Needing some kiln dried maple for my cabinet doors I'm building. 

I really like the looks of that mcculloch file-n-joint.

Also I have been unable to locate any of the FG-2's so far. I have a dealer looking, but kinda doubt anything will be found at this point.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 14, 2013)

delaney1107 said:


> Yep, but I'm in Fentress a lot. We probably know some of the same people. Speaking of which, you know anyone in the area with a mill and kiln? Needing some kiln dried maple for my cabinet doors I'm building.
> 
> I really like the looks of that mcculloch file-n-joint.
> 
> Also I have been unable to locate any of the FG-2's so far. I have a dealer looking, but kinda doubt anything will be found at this point.



Check with Johnny Talent at Talent Lumber Co. They're in Fentress County on Picket Park Rd.


----------



## Benchwrench (May 13, 2013)

I find the FG3 to work for my needs.
I don't have to remove the chain or bar from the saw. 
I noticed that when the guide is set at the 0 degree (horiz) mark/indent, there is a slight angle but this of course can be adjusted to the next "indent". The manual doesn't mention this angled feature even though the tool does.
I'm dialing in my first RS chain.


----------



## Majorpayne (May 13, 2013)

Benchwrench said:


> I find the FG3 to work for my needs.
> I don't have to remove the chain or bar from the saw.
> I noticed that when the guide is set at the 0 degree (horiz) mark/indent, there is a slight angle but this of course can be adjusted to the next "indent". The manual doesn't mention this angled feature even though the tool does.
> I'm dialing in my first RS chain.



Pics?


----------



## Benchwrench (May 13, 2013)

once set up sharpening each cutter takes no time whatsoever. I have a 25" bar that wiggles a bit so I need to secure it so it feels smoother when filing.


----------



## Raganr (Jun 7, 2013)

Finally joined the club!


----------



## Majorpayne (Jun 7, 2013)

Raganr said:


> Finally joined the club!
> 
> View attachment 299118



Where did you find one? You will love it.


----------



## Raganr (Jun 7, 2013)

German eBay! Price was comparable to the normal price but the $50 shipping hurt. Kicking myself for not getting one while they were still available in the US..


----------



## Majorpayne (Jun 7, 2013)

Raganr said:


> Taketools on German eBay! Price was comparable to the normal price but the $50 shipping hurt. Kicking myself for not getting one while they were still available in the US..



I would rather pay it than do without. Get some good files and you are in business. I like Save Edge.


----------



## Raganr (Jun 7, 2013)

Majorpayne said:


> I would rather pay it than do without. Get some good files and you are in business. I like Save Edge.



On it! The files were the easy part.


----------



## mr.finn (Jan 21, 2014)

Question here. Like others I missed the boat on this one. I did check around months ago and dealers were not able to get one, discontinued they said. Found one on German e-bay. 189 plus 50 for shipping. Is it worth it for those who have one? I can sharpen ok by hand but am by no means an expert. Have a hard time keeeping the different sides consistent. The thought of a bench grinder has crossed my mind also but this is a 1/3 price.


----------



## thinktwicez71 (Sep 22, 2014)

Can anyone tell me what size the 2 lag bolts are that came with the fg-2 ? I packed mine away and need to get it back out to use it. I can't find those 2 lag bolts , help appreciated , thanks


----------



## Metals406 (Sep 22, 2014)

1/4"? 5/16"?


----------



## thinktwicez71 (Sep 22, 2014)

Got it thanks , found them aka....filing away[emoji41]


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jan 10, 2015)

I've been using one of these for a while and love it. Easy to keep the correct angle, depth and consistency. Its a shame they are no longer offered in the States..


----------



## wigglesworth (Jan 10, 2015)

2000ssm6 said:


> I've been using one of these for a while and love it. Easy to keep the correct angle, depth and consistency. Its a shame they are no longer offered in the States..



And just where in the blue blazes have you been????

Good to see ya around....


----------



## mr.finn (Jan 11, 2015)

Raganr said:


> German eBay! Price was comparable to the normal price but the $50 shipping hurt. Kicking myself for not getting one while they were still available in the US..


Which buyer did you get it from and how much did you wind up paying? Seriously considering one!!


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jan 11, 2015)

wigglesworth said:


> And just where in the blue blazes have you been????
> 
> Good to see ya around....


 
Had to take a long break, glad to see some of us older members are still here!


----------



## wigglesworth (Jan 11, 2015)

2000ssm6 said:


> Had to take a long break, glad to see some of us older members are still here!



There's a few still around. A lot of em have packed their bags though...


----------



## Philbert (Jan 17, 2015)

*FG2 compared to Granberg
*
This photo* may help to compare it to the Granberg jigs - a common topic of discussion.
Top is the FG2. Middle is an older style Granberg _File-N-Joint_. Bottom is the current _File-N-Joint_.




_*Photo updated from original post._

The FG2 is comparatively massive: this one weighs 5 pounds, 14 ounces, with the mounting plate and file. The newer Granberg weighed in at just 15 ounces with a file. I did not appreciate the magnitude of these differences until I saw them in person. I noticed some cosmetic differences between some of the FG2's pictured in this thread, and there are many models of the Granberg type jigs, so weights may vary a bit.

They both work, But the size, weight, and quality of the components are quite different.

Philbert


----------



## thinktwicez71 (Jan 17, 2015)

Optical illusion or is the file on your fg2 bent ?


----------



## Philbert (Jan 17, 2015)

thinktwicez71 said:


> Optical illusion or is the file on your fg2 bent ?


_NOTE: the original photo was updated/replaced for clarity and image quality, and to include an older style Granberg referenced in following post._

Philbert


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Jan 17, 2015)

Philbert just to add the older gran and before they were gran. Made more like the file holding part of stihls if you notice. The yellow mac one was made to use square double bevel files too.


----------



## Philbert (Jan 17, 2015)

JeremiahJohnson said:


> The yellow mac one was made to use square double bevel files too.



A lot of them, including the FG2, have those style file holders. Then there were these (photo by Freakingstang):



More on that in these threads:

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/the-oregon-file-guide-modded-for-square-filing.69509/

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/granberg-file-n-joint-revisited.193630/



JeremiahJohnson said:


> . . the older gran and before they were gran . . .


 I think that they always were Granberg.

I think that Granberg invented this device, and licensed it to a number of manufacturers, and/or private labeled it with a number of chainsaw manufacturers' names attached. Several patents under Elof Granberg and Nygran.

http://www.google.com/patents/US2818752

There is also a patent for a vise, similar in many ways to the FG2:

http://www.google.com/patents/US3038355

Philbert


----------



## Venomvpr900 (Jan 21, 2015)

After two years of waiting I've joined the club and wow is what I have to say...love this thing.


----------



## Philbert (Jan 21, 2015)

I like your mounting bracket!

I was going to go with a 4X4, like in post #123, but may have to reconsider . . . 

Philbert


----------



## mr.finn (Jan 21, 2015)

Venomvpr900 said:


> After two years of waiting I've joined the club and wow is what I have to say...love this thing.
> 
> View attachment 396832
> View attachment 396836


Looks awesome. Where did you wind up finding one? I am still on the hunt for one.


----------



## Venomvpr900 (Jan 22, 2015)

mr.finn said:


> Looks awesome. Where did you wind up finding one? I am still on the hunt for one.


Used on eBay


----------



## sweetjetskier (Jan 22, 2015)

Picked up a new FG2 over a year ago, mounted it to a small piece of 2x4, so I can take it with me. As long as there is vice to clamp it down, it works mint.

I will have to take some pics of the set up, do not have any currently.

Over the years I have owned, used and tossed more sharpening devices than I care to think about. Wish I bought an FG2 years ago!


----------



## Swamp Yankee (Jan 24, 2015)

Useless and / or extraneous info

I've been playing with the FG-2 trying to get it to work with square ground. I've figured out what to modify and wanted to order a replacement part to machine and install not wishing to destroy the potential value of the FG-2 should I decide to sell it at some point.

The point I'm trying to get to, is not only are the FG-1 and FG-2 no longer available in the USA, but repair / replacement parts are no longer available for order from Stihl as well.

There are dealers that probably still have one on the shelf as the local dealer I deal with just sold his last FG-2 a couple weeks ago after it sat on the shelf collecting dust for many years.

Take Care


----------

